# Deathmatch: Mandy VS Gaz



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2009)

*VS*



Because there's only place for one evil girl to rule the world.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you _trying_ to rip the universe a new asshole?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought the same,Justin. That's why the third option is there. Just in case.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2009)

*IT'S LIKE I'M IN THE OBD. *


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

I only know the second girl.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2009)

Yea, this is tuff.



However I will have to give it to Gaz.


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2009)

can gaz unleash the power of the dragon chicken ball and becomessj3? ulmited powa?


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2009)

Roy said:


> I only know the second girl.



Gaz is from the short-lived Invader Zim series on Nickelodeon. Arguably the best series after shown on the network, and obviously the big-wigs had no idea what they were even showing on the station. Suffice to say, Invader Zim was not your average cartoon.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 14, 2009)

winner


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## hammer (Jul 14, 2009)

Zaru said:


> winner



to old do not want


----------



## Starrk (Jul 14, 2009)

Gaz.

My love of _Invader Zim_ reigns supreme.


----------



## Bonten (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't know either.

Dee Dee by default.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2009)

Its a tie

They're both equally awesome


----------



## Attor (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 14, 2009)

Gaz was awesome


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 14, 2009)

Moving to a more appropriate section... or something like that...


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Mandy smiles. Many wins because the universe destroys itself 100 times over.


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 14, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> Moving to a more appropriate section... or something like that...



Probably better off in the OBD or Joke Battledome, BI. Just sayin'.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2009)

MANDY that bitch is evil,gaz might be evil in here universe but mandy is the ruler of the multiverse


----------

